# Methanol injection kit trouble plz help



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a complete devils own meth kit and it came on my 20th when i bought the car. Its been fine through the first few refills, but when i refilled it recently i started the methonal in and it overflowed as a result of already being full (my car had been sitting at a shop for about 2 months then i drove it for about 2 weeks when i went to refill it). anyways i let it be and now 2 months later plus a 400 mile road trip in which i ripped it most of the way my meth tank is still filled almost to the brim. MY meth starts shooting at 8psi and the light to signal it is still going on. Is something clogged or what can the problem be??? PM me or post for help pleasee.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

There are several possibilities for this; I can help you narrow it down if you provide me with a full description of the DevilsOwn system installed in your car, including all options. :thumbup:


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a high boost universal devils own kit for1.8t any ideas at all?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

A few questions, just to clarify what you have: 


No progressive controller, just activated by a boost pressure switch? 

How many injection nozzles? Where is it/are they located? 

In-line check valve, solenoid, or both? How is it/are they configured? 

I presume your activation LED is connected to the same lead that powers the pump; is this correct? 

 

Could be as simple as a poor electrical connection at the pump (activation LED would likely still work in this case, depending upon how it's connected), could be a non-functioning solenoid (either faulty or poorly connected), or could be a blocked check valve or injection nozzle. 

Other than some basic electrical connection checks, the simplest way to confirm what is and isn't working, is to remove the fluid line(s) from the injection nozzle(s), route it/them back to your fluid reservoir or into another container (make sure things are secured and covered as required, and you're wearing the appropriate safety gear; safety first), and trigger your system into operation.


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd480/lamato023/ 

These are some pics of my setup get back to me if there not clear or anything thanks


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks fairly straightforward; system activated by boost pressure switch (and a relay I presume?), with an in-line check valve just prior to a single injection nozzle.

Once you've inspected all electrical connections and are reasonably convinced they aren't the cause of your issues, I'd disconnect the fluid line from the instant fitting at the check valve, put the line into a container and secure/cover it as necessary, turn your ignition on (I presume your system won't activate with ignition off), and manually activate the boost pressure switch's plunger to test the system.



If the pump does appear to be working properly (should see fairly significant flow into the container), I would suspect a blockage in either the check valve or injection nozzle, and inspect/correct them as required.
If you hear the pump motor running (even briefly; your pump has a built-in pressure switch that cuts power when it achieves full pressure), but little/nothing is flowing into the container, I would suspect a problem with the pump itself, or a blockage/restriction in the fluid line somewhere up to that point.
If you don't hear the pump motor running at all, I would suspect a problem with the pump motor relay, the pump motor, or any of their electrical connections; have an assistant help you take some voltage readings at the pump while the system is activated, and work your way backward toward the voltage source as required to identify the problem connection/component.


If you get stumped anywhere along the way, let me know and I can help you work through it. :beer:


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

theres an air bubble, meaning theres fluid in the tube, right before the injection nozel. Does that meen that the injection nozel could be clogged, because the fluid got to the novel it just didn't inject


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

It's not a direct indication of blockage, but it also doesn't rule it out; fluid remaining in the line up to that point would be normal, due to the check valve located just prior to the nozzle.

The check valve has a high cracking pressure in its flow direction, designed to prevent fluid siphoning when the nozzle is exposed to vacuum. At the end of an injection event, the fluid pressure drops below the cracking pressure of the check valve, and the fluid is held stationary in the line until fluid pressure again rises above the check valve's cracking pressure, during the next injection event.


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

If I unplug all of the hoses and nozle do you think ill have any problem plugging them back in afterwards or is it easy?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Instant fittings are user-friendly and designed to be reused; fully press the release collar into the fitting, and carefully pull the tubing out of it.

Inspect the ends of the tubing for any damage that could cause the fitting's O-ring to not make a good seal (some light markings where the fitting's locking tabs grip the tubing are normal on tubing that was previously installed), and make sure the tubing is fully seated when reinserted. Be gentle as the tubing end is passed through the fitting's O-ring, so the O-ring doesn't get damaged. :thumbup:


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

any good tutorials or installation guides that i could look at?


----------



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

nagol said:


> any good tutorials or installation guides that i could look at?


http://www.alcohol-injection.com/instructions/Stage 1.pdf :thumbup:


----------

